# Bild skalieren



## fallbreak (12. Juli 2001)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe eine Frage zur Anzeige von Bildern in einem neuen Fenster.
Wie kann ich ein Bild auf Fenstergrösse skalieren wie es z.B. hier:
Spiderman

der Fall ist ??

Ich bin leider nicht in der Lage den QC zu erhaschen, oder ich stell mich nur zu blöd dazu an?
Für Fragen, Tipps und Aufklärung sehr dankbar.
Gruss Fallbreak :smoke:


----------



## drash (12. Juli 2001)

das ist ein normales bild (.jpg), also nichts mit quellcode

aber wenn ich ein bild auf die richtige fenstergrösse skalieren will, würde ich das so mache

```
<img src=datei height="100%">
```

mehr wüsste ich nicht


----------



## fallbreak (12. Juli 2001)

Ok, aber mit dem IE6(Build 2479)wird das Bild skaliert, ob ich das Browserfenster nun auf Fullscreen oder auf Thumbnailgrösse halte, es füllt immer das Fenster aus. Dies geschieht nicht automatisch vom IE6 aus, meine HP funktioniert 'normal'...
Mit Opera 5.11 und Netscape 4.77 funktioniert es übrigens nicht.
Der Link zum Bild selber ist aus einer *.swf heraus und somit wohl nicht einsehbar.

Gruss Fallbreak


;-]


----------



## drash (12. Juli 2001)

wenn du den IE6 hast, ist das natürlich klar. Der IE6 skaliert normale grafiken(*.grafikformat) automatisch auf die fenstergrösse. so viel ich weiss, kann man jetzt aber auch auf das bild klicken, und das bild sollte auf die eigentliche grösse skaliert werden. auf jeden fall irgendwie so


----------



## Psyclic (13. Juli 2001)

jupp hab auch den IE6, da kommt unten dann immer son feld zum vergrößern


----------

